# Transfermodus beim OP7 herbeiführen?



## Anonymous

Hallo,
wie kann ich beim OP7 in den Transfermodus wechseln? Das derzeitige Programm hat keine Systemebene um das OP auf Transfer zu stellen.
Soweit ich weiß, geht dies doch mit einer Tastenkombination beim Start des OPs, oder?

MfG
Det


----------



## lorenz2512

Hallo,
danach ist das OP aber Urgelöscht (kommt nicht so gut, wenn man keine Kopie hat :shock: ).


----------



## Anonymous

*egal*



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> danach ist das OP aber Urgelöscht (kommt nicht so gut, wenn man keine Kopie hat :shock: ).



Hallo Lorenz,
Urlöschen ist egal, denn was soll ich mit einem OP wo ich nicht drankomme und kann nötige Änderungen nicht durchführen?

#Habe die Kombination jetzt aber...

MfG
Det


----------



## MSB

Nur noch als Hinweis,

es gibt auch die Tastenkombination ESC + ^,
damit schaltet das OP "nur" in den Transfermodus, ohne Urlöschen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch als Hinweis,
> 
> es gibt auch die Tastenkombination ESC + ^,
> damit schaltet das OP "nur" in den Transfermodus, ohne Urlöschen.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Vielen Dank, werde ich mal testen!

Det


----------



## Tom100

*tranfer OP7*

sorry, frage wenn ich in den transfer modu gehe
überschreibe ich doch das vorhandenen projekt
also versteh irgendwie nicht,
entweder ich sende ein neues projekt oder nicht
meines naachtens ist das alte projekt dann futsch ???
oder nicht , weiß nicht kenne ich aber nicht anders ??
gruß tom 100


----------



## MSB

Nicht unbedingt, ich hatte letztens den Fall ein defektes
OP7 austauschen zu müssen, (es war nur das Display "verstümmelt")
Leider hatte der Kunde keine Projektierung.
Es war ebenfalls kein Standardprojekt projektiert.
Ging dann mit ProSave.

In diesem Fall wäre allerdings die Option Transfermodus + Urlöschen fatal gewesen. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512

Hallo,
aber leider kann man das Projekt (das man mit Prosave heruntergeladen hat) nicht bearbeiteten, das geht erst bei den Windows Geräten, und es kann passieren, wenn die Ausgabestände des z.B. OP7 nicht passen, die Projekte nicht laufen.  

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous

Hallo,

wie ist die Tastenkombination für Urlöschenbeim OP7?
Vielen Dank

Gruß Heiko


----------



## lorenz2512

Hallo,
Du mußt angemeldet sein dann kannst Du oben das Bild sehen, dort ist eine Anleitung.


----------



## Anonymous

OK, Danke.

Gruß Heiko


----------

